# Baton Rouge Annual Summer Show



## orchidman77 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hey folks!

Went to my first orchid show today and met some Slippertalkers while I was there! Eron and Goods, great to meet you!

Also, here are some of my personal favorites from the show (and my apologies for phone pictures):

Lady Isabel:







Dollgoldi:






Eron's Tall Tails:






Laelia Zip (milleri x tenebrosa)





David


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice stuff!


----------



## AdamD (Jul 10, 2016)

Awesome LI, nice Tall Tails. Thanks for posting


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 10, 2016)

Looks like a great show!


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 10, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. Pictures are just fine.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 10, 2016)

Nice, thanKS for sharing.


----------



## abax (Jul 10, 2016)

I love the Lady Isabel too. It appears you had a very good
day.


----------



## orchidkonn (Jul 11, 2016)

*P. Lady Isabel 'Orchid Konnection Too'*

Thank you,guys.
The Lady Isabel, beside its AM of 82 pts it received on judging night, was selected as the best flower of the show in the Baton Rouge OS last weekend.
Thanks again,

Meir.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 12, 2016)

orchidkonn said:


> The Lady Isabel, beside its AM of 82 pts it received on judging night, was selected as the best flower of the show in the Baton Rouge OS last weekend.
> Thanks again,
> 
> Meir.



David, It was great meeting you and Zach as well and I thought it was a wonderful show! Lots of high quality flowers!

Congrats again Meir on your Lady Isabel and it was a striking flower. Also, I must mention that all your plants were beautifully grown!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow! That Laelia Zip is fiery!!! Love it..


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 13, 2016)

paphioboy said:


> Wow! That Laelia Zip is fiery!!! Love it..



I just got a whole flask in from Fred Clarke (he remade this cross recently with great parents), so let me know if you want some when they're growing well! 

Meir, congrats on the awards for the Lady Isabel! It's one of my favorite paph hybrids and I hope to get one someday.

David


----------



## eaborne (Jul 13, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> I just got a whole flask in from Fred Clarke (he remade this cross recently with great parents), so let me know if you want some when they're growing well!
> 
> Meir, congrats on the awards for the Lady Isabel! It's one of my favorite paph hybrids and I hope to get one someday.
> 
> David



I wouldn't mind giving a few a try if you can spare any.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 13, 2016)

orchidman77 said:


> I just got a whole flask in from Fred Clarke (he remade this cross recently with great parents), so let me know if you want some when they're growing well!



Thanks for the offer, but wrong country..


----------



## orchidman77 (Jul 15, 2016)

eaborne said:


> I wouldn't mind giving a few a try if you can spare any.



Of course! I'll add it to "the list" :rollhappy:



paphioboy said:


> Thanks for the offer, but wrong country..



That's what I get for writing in a hurry!

David


----------

